# إعـادة تنظيـم الهيـكل الإداري للهيئة العامة للطيران المدني



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

*تأسست هندسة الممرات الجوية التابعه للهيئه العامه للطيران المدنى فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه في عام 1401 هـ ، وذلك عقب صدور قرار صاحب السمـو الملكي وزير الدفـاع والطيـران والمفـتش العـام القـاضي بإعـادة تنظيـم الهيـكل الإداري للهيئة العامة للطيران المدني ليتـوافق مع المتطلبات التشغـيلية لمختلف التخصصات الفـنـية بالرئاسة .

وتضطلع إدارة هندســة الممـرات الجـويـة بمهام دعم وتشغيل وصيانة وتحديث نظم الملاحة الجوية السعودية في جميع مطارات المملكة المدنية والعسكرية طوال العام وعلى مدار الساعه .

ومن المهام الرئيسية لهندسة الممرات الجوية

- توفير نظام ملاحي حديث تستعين به الطائرات القادمـة والمغادرة للمطـارات السعـوديـة بالاضافة إلى الطائرات العابرة للاجواء المملكة . 

- صيانة ودعم تجهيــزات ومرافــق نظـام الملاحـة الجويـة ، والتأكـد من توفـر الخـدمـات المطلوبة لتـلبية إحتياجات حركة الطيران على مدى 24 ساعه يوميا .

- التأكد من ان نظام الملاحة الجوية يعمل على النحو المطلوب وفقا لما نصت عليه اتفاقيات ووثائق وملاحق منظة الطيران المدني الدولية والتي تحدد شروط ومقاييس ومواصفات النظم الملاحية .

- تطوير وتحديث التجهيزات والنظم الملاحية لمواكبة آخر المستجدات التقنية ووضع المواصفات الفنية لها مع الاستعداد التام لاجراء اي تحديث او توسعه مستقبلية للنظام حسب متطلبات الحركة الجوية بالمملكة ومما يجدر ذكره فأن وضع المواصفات الفنية للآجهزة والمعدات الملاحية واعداد التعليمات والشروط العامة لمقدمي العطاءات الهاصة بتوريد نظم الملاحة الجوية (rfp) يتم محليا دون الاستعانة بخبرات اجنبية او شركات استشارية .

- التوثيق الدائم والمستمر لأنشطة الإدارة وفعالياتها لضمان توفير المعلومات المطلوبة عن عمليات الصيانة بغرض اجراء تحليل شامل للمشكلات الحالية واسبابها حتى يتم وضع الحلول اللآزمة لها ومن ثم التأكد من تسهيل انتقال هذه البيانات للآجيال الثقادمة ليتسنى لهم الاستفادة منها مستقبلا .

- تدريب وتأهيل واحلال العمالة الوطنية مكان العمالة الاجنبية المتعاقدة حاليا وذلك للقيام بمهام الدعم والصيانة والتشغيل المستمر لنظام الملاحة الجوية بالمملكة .​*

منقوووووووووووووووووووول


----------

